# Hello, i'm new!



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm new and i would like to introduce meself a bit. I'm from the Netherlands and i hope to buy in the future my first APBT. The ABPT was in the Netherlands a forbidden breed for more tha 15 years but the BSL didn't work so they are allowed again. Before i buy a APBT i want to learn so much a possible about the breed because in the Netherland we mostley have backyardbreeders with totaly no knowledge about the breed. Just earning a lot of money. I always worked with dogs. I worked in boardingkennels, animalshelters, with k9 dogs, service dogs, therapy dogs and go one. I hope to learn a lot on this forum.

cheers.:woof:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome!! there are alot of good people with great info on here!


----------

